# New Arrivals



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

..apart from the bog standard quartz of course and now I have two! First up an electronic Stelaris with an ESA movement (I believe).



















Ticking away at a fair old rate by the sound of it.

And next an Accutron, brought in by a trade with Mark (Sparky) this week. I dug out an old NOS 'Expandro' German bracelet which seems to go with it very well. It's the first time I have ever heard the famous 'hum'. A little disconcerting at first, sounds like your brain is being microwaved.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Stellaris Russ....probably has an ESA 9158 in it.

I've got a bunch of these Stellaris watches....they're the brand of Sears, Roebuck and Co., the American dept. store....it will probably be marked on the movement somewhere.

They also used a movement manufacture by Seiko (below).


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Interesting Paul, I will keep a look out for that when a battery change is due. All I can see at the moment is a tiny R4 stamped onto the caseback.

Talking of which, what sort of battery life can you reasonably expect from these two?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Russ, great watches congrats! Really like the Accutron 

Mark


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Two lovely watches their Russ. I especially like the Accutron. It looks great on the bracelet too 



Russ said:


> It's the first time I have ever heard the famous 'hum'. A little disconcerting at first, sounds like your brain is being microwaved.


Just don't leave it on the bedside table at night. I did the first day I had my Omega hummer, and the humming kept me awake. Finally I had to pull the crown out to shut it up









Rich


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that bullova accutron is a real gem,looks nos too. On the plus side gold is coming back into fashion so it 70's quartz retro!


----------

